# My new sling enclosures



## cerialkiller (Sep 30, 2012)

I have 3 b.vagans slings that needed rehousing so I made these, comments and suggestions are welcome
View attachment 108529



caught somewhere in time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 30, 2012)

They look familiar... Perfect terrestrial sling enclosure, imho.


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 30, 2012)

They are nice.


----------



## Scar (Oct 1, 2012)

What did you use for the vents?


----------



## cerialkiller (Oct 1, 2012)

Scar said:


> What did you use for the vents?


I used metal screen patches I found at "home depot"
Held in place with hot glue
caught somewhere in time...


----------



## XLRX8 (Oct 1, 2012)

Those look cool. Better than what I use for my slings for sure


----------



## cerialkiller (Oct 1, 2012)

XLRX8 said:


> Those look cool. Better than what I use for my slings for sure


Thank you,  if you don't mind me asking what do you use,  I usually use pill jars with screen vents but these lil guys out grew the jars so I put these containers together for them

caught somewhere in time...


----------



## XLRX8 (Oct 2, 2012)

cerialkiller said:


> Thank you,  if you don't mind me asking what do you use


I use pint glasses (that's what they're called in the UK at least. ie Draught beer glass) for my arboreals/deep burrowers, and for the lid I go to mcdonalds or wherever and pick up a stack of those plastic lids with the straw hole which snap right onto the glass  Then, use a needle to make ventilation holes and you're done. For terrestrial species, smaller tumbler glasses work good. If you need air holes in the sides, buy plastic glasses and drill them.

But, I have started to upgrade make custom glass tanks for my slings though, same as I do for bigger spiders. But so far I only have one sling and one juvi tank completed. I aim to make enough for my whole collection, eventually. Here are some pics:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cerialkiller (Oct 2, 2012)

That's awesome,  I really like the tanks, and the beer glasses I never would have thought of 

caught somewhere in time...


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol good idea, I have never thought of pint glasses as enclosures before, is that MacD's lids on the top of the glasses?.


----------



## XLRX8 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, mcdonalds lids on those. They fit standard pint glasses perfectly, and snap on quite firmly so you don't need anything to hold them on. Ideal for a cheap and quick arboreal enclosure


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 2, 2012)

Kl thanks for shareing that, I may give it a try in future.


----------

